# names for fursona's



## Urbanwolf (Oct 16, 2009)

i don't really quite now where this topic goes so i put it here. anyway i have had a really hard time thinking of a fursona name....i don't really want something that has the word wolf in it either. i'm too picky 

Edit: its for a female wolf thats black with neon purple ears and arrow marking on the arms and legs.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 16, 2009)

How about... Raya or Wynn


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine is "Blitz McGruger"  xD


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 16, 2009)

http://seventhsanctum.com/index-name.php

I always go for French sounding names for some reason.

Sinclair
Montoya 
Morgan
Garnier
Montferrat
Ridefort
Tremelay
Blanchefort
Amand
Champagne
Delorme

Most of these are surnames


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> http://seventhsanctum.com/index-name.php
> 
> I always go for French sounding names for some reason.
> 
> ...


thanks for the help..i decided on Nero XD


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 16, 2009)

Neo Beatrice that's your fursona's name


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 16, 2009)

How about you be a tad more creative.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 16, 2009)

... well that's what I'm calling here. I guess


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 16, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> How about you be a tad more creative.


i'll think of something more to add on to it...or just pick a new name entirely...i'm not so great with names.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 16, 2009)

nero castillo there.....hmmm...still not imaginative enough.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 16, 2009)

Nero Beatrice


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 18, 2009)

Your Getting It all Wrong, There needs to be more Japanese.

_Nothing_is original without Japanese! D<


----------



## Lasair (Oct 18, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> Your Getting It all Wrong, There needs to be more Japanese.
> 
> _Nothing_is original without Japanese! D<



Needs moar desu.

idk, im not good at picking names either. I just went with my nickname (Blaze) and my last name, both translated into my native language, Irish.

Boom, Lasair De BrÃºn.

dont rush on naming though, think about it.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 18, 2009)

I had that issue also,
I rave, and my rave name is Whiskers due to me being a cat furry, 
[I did not know wtf a furry was then, i just dresssed like a cat every day becuase im cool e_e ]
anyways I could not for the life of my think of a good name for my fursona, even now it really bugs me, ha

but now im slowly but surely sheding the cat'ness and am intrested in/going more for an Artic fox look... wich already has a name wich is Shasta! :3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Being a graphical representation of yourself, why don't you just, you know, use your real name? :V  That's what I do 8)


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Being a graphical representation of yourself, why don't you just, you know, use your real name? :V That's what I do


 

;_; I don't use my RL name EVER, even well irl :3

Everyone calls me Zero [from the pre-school story of zero the hero]
Due to my RL name being Brittany, I used to get teased and called Britney Spears wich is REALLY fking annoying >_<


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Whiskers_kitty said:


> ;_; I don't use my RL name EVER, even well irl :3
> 
> Everyone calls me Zero [from the pre-school story of zero the hero]
> Due to my RL name being Brittany, I used to get teased and called Britney Spears wich is REALLY fking annoying >_<



Children can be so cruel. ):


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2009)

Whiskers_kitty said:


> ;_; I don't use my RL name EVER, even well irl :3
> 
> Everyone calls me Zero [from the pre-school story of zero the hero]
> Due to my RL name being Brittany, I used to get teased and called Britney Spears wich is REALLY fking annoying >_<



Let's say that you used to be a superstar :3.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

SHE'S SO LUCKY

SHE'S A STAR

BUT SHE CRIES, CRIES, CRIES, IN HER LONELY HEART, THINKIN


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

umm nero sacromis


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

Nero BEATORISU


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2009)

Nero's Day at Disneyland


----------



## FurCoyote (Nov 1, 2009)

I normally use Russian/Ukranian Names. ex: Zoav Zintrenkov. Easy to make.


----------



## FurCoyote (Nov 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> SHE'S SO LUCKY
> 
> SHE'S A STAR
> 
> BUT SHE CRIES, CRIES, CRIES, IN HER LONELY HEART, THINKIN


  Stop with your blabberin'


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 2, 2009)

I would suggest you to use Zun's random name generator, thats how he created 150 animegirls and over 600 spell cards in few years.


----------



## castiel darkangel (Dec 21, 2012)

what i did to find my fursona name was take that name of a caracter from one of my favorite tv shows, and then based the last name off of something that happened to the character


----------



## Machine (Dec 21, 2012)

I just go to Google Translate and type words, then I pick one that would make a sweet name.


----------



## iconmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

Nero Van Hotzenholler III


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 21, 2012)

Play on a existing word related to your 'sona. Since raptors are related to dragons because they are reptilian, I played on that word and swapped the 'o' and the 'r' around to make Raptros. You could even look for foreign language words related to your fursona.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 21, 2012)

For me i just mashed some letters together :V

No but really when my friend drew me as a wolf the first time he called it Ruastin


----------



## shootmister (Dec 21, 2012)

I finally came up with a name the other day for my Fursona, His name will be Taz because it kind of seems to go good with him.

He loves Electricity and playing with his Tesla coil, He is also very curious and loves a good rave


----------

